# The REAL " MAD " Maxine Waters IS Revealed !!!



## nononono (Nov 12, 2018)

*Mad Maxine Waters needs *
*to " Shut Her Mouth " and STOP warming the Planet !*


*




*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 13, 2018)

The Blue tide a.k.a. The mid-term elections really has the nutters spooled up with the GOP losing less seats than both Obama and Clinton did in their first mid-terms.  But hey, thereʻs always the Russian Recount.


----------

